# How to Pair Two New Bolt Remotes in RF to Bolt



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

Hey all i know it is 2022 and i am new to this chord cutting. I recently got a Tivo Bolt OTA. I have two new RF Remotes with Voice and i have one Remote paired in RF and other in IR but i want to have both of the m in RF . IR looses features.

Can some one please tell me the procedure i have looked and can't find answer anywhere. i found some post saying they did it from years ago but no info on how to.
Any help would be nice.
Thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You can only pair RF in the Settings, remote menu. Use another remote that works in RF or just any in IR. Remote light flashes yellow in RF and red in IR.
(Of course, TV buttons will always flash the same color while in the current mode even though its only IR.)

Hold Tivo + C for IR mode
Tivo + D for RF mode


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

That Sucks. It is 2022 after all. I have the Big screen in Living room and mini tivo Upstairs but my Hi end Yamaha Receiver has a second output out and can be switch so i use it with Long HDMI to Kitchen i have the 2nd Remote and would be nice to have in in RF.

done alot of reading too bad there is not a hack. There is one for 30 skip from slip


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Just use the remote in IR mode to navigate to the Settings, remote menues then switch to RF to pair. Tivo RF only works with Tivo.

IR does not need pairing so it would work, provided that you match the IR address of the Tivo/Mini. Hold Tivo + Pause, then press the matching 1-9 digit, or Zero for all of them.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

Not sure what you saying here. I already have 1 remote paired in RF and other only Pairs in IR i have not prob Switching
Hold Tivo + C for IR mode
Tivo + D for RF mode 

To Use but how do i pair second remote to RF? The voice button is nice feature.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Mr8ball said:


> but how do i pair second remote to RF?


As I said you have to go to the Tivo settings menu, then remote and think it may be called remote pairing, is where you pair RF.

Unless this remote does not have RF.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

I already paired on Of the Remotes to RF and it works. Then i Hold Tivo + C for IR mode now remote 1 on IR
Picked up 2nd Remote and tried to Pair it in RF it will not. I even did a Hold Tivo + D and Tivo+Back 2nd remote won't Pair in RF as long as one is already.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I have 2 remotes in RF to the same Tivo.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

Ok i think i got it
I reset both Remotes back to Tivo+TV thumbs down 3x enter
Then i did what you said and went to setting remote.
Paired 1st remote, RF, then Tivo+C made it IR
Then Exited out and went back to setting with remote 2 and Paired it to RF.

I can use both remotes in RF now but have to change 1 to IR before RF and using 2nd?

Is this what you were trying to help me do?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It can stay in RF and the remote can use IR when it controls the TV and audio without needing to switch.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

Thanks for all your help


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Since you reset the remotes, you now need to setup for the TV and audio codes again.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

All set. Both Remotes are working on RF and both control TV/ Vol as well no switching on either to IR u Da man 2 weeks and no help any place on net.

Even called Tivo help they told me not possible one has to be Rf and one IR


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

I came from Dishnet hopper expensive $100 service but easy to have as many remotes as you want.


----------



## safletcher (Mar 6, 2009)

I recently purchased a Bolt and an extra remote, so I would be interested in how you got that to work. I tried and couldn't get both to work with rf.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

safletcher said:


> I recently purchased a Bolt and an extra remote, so I would be interested in how you got that to work. I tried and couldn't get both to work with rf.


Did you Follow info in this conversation?
*ThAbtO* gave to me. Also is the 2nd remote a official RF remote that can be added to Box? Must have Flashing Yellow RF prog to work. Any old remote will work in IR both of mine are CRB97 model remotes.


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

Just a FYI....Safletcher once my 1st remote that was paired to Bolt. I did a hold C+Tivo and temp put that 1st remote to IR then i took 2nd remote and Did full FAc reset on it. hold Tivo+tvpwr thumbs down 3x then press enter. Then i went to settings of Bolt and did a pair on 2nd remore to make it RF. then Tivo+D put the 1st remote back to RF now both are RF


----------



## Mr8ball (8 mo ago)

safletcher said:


> I recently purchased a Bolt and an extra remote, so I would be interested in how you got that to work. I tried and couldn't get both to work with rf.


Did you get it figured out? I have now done the same Process with three remotes RF on one Bolt i took my mini RF remote to try and worked.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have two TiVO Edges and have two remotes paired to each, and a peanut remote for each that works on IR.

And I recently figured out that the Slide remote will pair too, with no need for a dongle. So three RF remotes paid to each TiVO.


----------



## safletcher (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr8ball said:


> Did you get it figured out? I have now done the same Process with three remotes RF on one Bolt i took my mini RF remote to try and worked.


I've not tried it yet. I just got back on to see if you responded. That sounds simple enough. I will give it a try and let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## safletcher (Mar 6, 2009)

jay_man2 said:


> I have two TiVO Edges and have two remotes paired to each, and a peanut remote for each that works on IR.
> 
> And I recently figured out that the Slide remote will pair too, with no need for a dongle. So three RF remotes paid to each TiVO.


I was hoping the Slide remote would work. Thanks for confirming. I ordered a second one of the new remotes but my wife prefers the Slide so I was going to give it a try.

Guess I will try pairing the other new remote with the TiVo that has the dongle, since it will be moved to another room.


----------

